# straight Men wearing Women's jeans



## keithp

Ok so need opinions.

I'm tall and thin, so normally finding a pair of Men's jeans in the store is difficult. I'm above average in height and many stores do not carry Tall mens jeans, so I have to buy regular length, and when I sit down you kind of see my socks a little and it looks nerdy. Then finding my waist size is difficult. I normally buy slim/straight/bootcut leg men's jeans. Even with slender fit the waist is usually either too small or too big, I would be an "in between" size that stores dont carry. I would end up buying jeans slightly bigger in the waist but when I wear a belt it bunches up in the crotch area and doesnt look good, trust me people see that and get the wrong idea.

I tried Men's skinny jeans and bought them a size larger where the belt doesnt bunch up the pants, but the leg movement is too restricting for me and it looks like someone ironed my pants flat.

So one day while shopping for a good pair of Men's jeans the Woman who works where you try on clothes told me that she had seen quite a few tall and thin men buy and wear Women's jeans because the way the waist is made fits men better than in mens jeans (no extra lump in crotch area). I told her that it seems weird people might get the wrong idea about me if I did that, she explained these were married men (straight) and it's not as uncommon as I might think.

So she measured my body and waist and length, and showed me the plain looking blue women's jeans (no designs or sparkles or anything), she said the Bootcut jeans look nearly identical to regular or bootcut mens jeans, only differnce being smaller pockets but that doesnt matter I dont carry a wallet anyway. So I tried on my size waist from Women's tall, and would you believe not only did the waist fit perfectly (and it was not tight in that one area like you would think), but the length was also perfect, and the leg room in the jeans being bootcut was exactly like all the mens jeans I have, except these I can buy in store with the right length! I could run in them, unlike men's skinny jeans.

I bought the jeans, and being I have a few shades of blue jeans at home, I decided to try one day and wear the women's jeans out, I was nervous!
Nobody knew the difference. Nobody looked at me weird, nobody in my family said anything, it was pretty amazing. A woman I know actually said she likes the way my new jeans fit me, since they fit me great and dont look nerdy or too loose like all my others.

I try to not wear them much, still feel a little akward about it, but deep down I want to replace all my mens jeans for womens since they fit perfectly and are comfortable.

Here's proof many straight men wear them, and women seem to love them in it! http://mrsjdenim.hubpages.com/hub/Men-who-wear-womans-levi-Jeans


----------



## Lasair

Ah thats cool....do you think if I wore mens jeans they would fit me? Nah go for it, if they fit and you are comfortable who cares!


----------



## GaaraAgain

You should wear what's comfortable to you dude, forget what anyone else thinks. Also, if the jeans look good on you and fit well, I don't see what's the problem with you wearing them. It's really no big deal.


----------



## Innamorata

If they're not super girly then nobody will be able to tell anyway. I used to wear guy's jeans when I was younger cos they were more baggy.


----------



## Kennnie

Just curious how long did it take you to write this thread?


----------



## keithp

Kennnie said:


> Just curious how long did it take you to write this thread?


Not long when I get thoughts in my head I type them really quickly.


----------



## keithp

jhanniffy said:


> Ah thats cool....do you think if I wore mens jeans they would fit me? Nah go for it, if they fit and you are comfortable who cares!


Women wear Men's jeans all the time, why do you think they came out with the "Boyfriend" jean.


----------



## straightarrows

we need a photo


----------



## northstar1991

If the jeans fit and are comfortable, who cares if they're women's jeans?


----------



## keithp

straightarrows said:


> we need a photo


Ok, i'll post 2 pairs of each jean (1 male dark/light, 1 female dark/light) For each 2, see if you can guess which is the male and which is the female jeans. PM me for the answers so you dont give away the answer.

light colored jeans (1 is womens, 2 is mens)
1







2


----------



## keithp

Dark colored jeans (1 is mens, 2 is womens)
1







2


----------



## Addler

I'd say the ones on the right are cut for women: the legs taper. But I only differentiated because you posted them side by side and asked.


----------



## keithp

So you'll admit they are nearly identical than if you saw it in person?


----------



## F1X3R

I understand that men's jeans could be more comfortable for women because they have more room, but why would women's jeans be more comfortable for men? They're tighter, and are made for people without "junk" in the front.


----------



## keithp

F1X3R said:


> I understand that men's jeans could be more comfortable for women because they have more room, but why would women's jeans be more comfortable for men? They're tighter, and are made for people without "junk" in the front.


There slightly smaller, but not enough to make a bit of a difference.


----------



## CynicalOptimist

If they make you happier with the fit, then go for it!  They seem to look good on you, BTW. I couldn't tell the difference between which was the men's jeans and which weren't.


----------



## keithp

CynicalOptimist said:


> If they make you happier with the fit, then go for it!  They seem to look good on you, BTW. I couldn't tell the difference between which was the men's jeans and which weren't.


I ended up posting the answers, check the images above.


----------



## millenniumman75

I have problems with jeans since my legs are large in proportion to my waist. I still wear guys' jeans - but they are difficult to work with.

I have like a 33 inch waist, but I have to wear 34 loose fit or 36 regulars or my legs will be too tight. I do have an athletic build, though.


----------



## keithp

Yeah thats the opposite to my problem, but I can see how that can be a pain for you trying to find something that fits.


----------



## BlazingLazer

C'mon, it's all about arousal for you guys! That's what it all comes down to.


----------



## keithp

BlazingLazer said:


> C'mon, it's all about arousal for you guys! That's what it all comes down to.


If you wear pants in Public, then that means arousal in Public? You really think that sounds like something a guy wants to happen to him, your absolutely wrong!


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

It really doesn't matter.

I have a woman's hoodie. That's because Sarah McLachlan only offered this hoodie, that I liked, in women's sizes...she didn't make any for men. This kind of pissed me off, but I ordered the biggest size and wear it all the time.

Nobody looks at me weird when I wear it out. Everyone assumes that it was made for men.

Who cares? It's not like you're wearing a bra, for god sakes!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

It doesn't appeal to me, but it doesn't have to. The point is that it appeals to the person. That's all that matters.


----------



## BlazingLazer

keithp said:


> If you wear pants in public, then that means arousal in public? You really think that sounds like something a guy wants to happen to him, you're absolutely wrong!


You mean you don't want to be aroused in public? That's every guy's dream!

Seriously, I can't help but think, practicality aside that this sounds like some kinky idea some guy thought up of when they were a bit aroused (I won't go so far as to say fetish).


----------



## RockBottomRiser

Entry level cross dressing. If it makes you happy, then who is to judge?


----------



## zomgz

Clothes are clothes, if it fits and you like it then who cares what clothing section it's from.


----------



## keithp

I was reading an article that girlfriends or wives have actually said they think their male partner looks better in womens jeans, rather than baggy jeans some guys wear, here's the article. I guess it's true, clothes are clothes especially if they look the same for both. http://mrsjdenim.hubpages.com/hub/Men-who-wear-womans-levi-Jeans


----------



## millenniumman75

I would still only buy men's jeans and have them taken in.


----------



## hoddesdon

I prefer women's jeans that wear nicely myself.


----------



## theandrew

Does that look right to you?


----------



## Hiccups

the difference between male and female jeans is the cut, the shape that the material is cut into before sewing. The labels male and female are put on by humans. So if you find that your shape is closer to a cut of jeans that are labelled female then so be it.. it's just a label and anyone who has a problem with that is the one with the issues. 

Posting pics like the post above this is out of context and idiotic. All you do with such posts is show narrow mindedness... which is something one should not really be all that proud of.


----------



## theandrew

Hiccups said:


> the difference between male and female jeans is the cut, the shape that the material is cut into before sewing. The labels male and female are put on by humans. So if you find that your shape is closer to a cut of jeans that are labelled female then so be it.. it's just a label and anyone who has a problem with that is the one with the issues.
> 
> Posting pics like the post above this is out of context and idiotic. All you do with such posts is show narrow mindedness... which is something one should not really be all that proud of.


I'm just having a little fun. That's all. The post wasn't meant to be offensive.


----------



## keithp

theandrew said:


> Does that look right to you?


Let's put it this way, that shirt and pants are way, way to small for that man, the shirt doesn't even look like a shirt. We all know that's a joke.


----------



## scriabin221

Go for it. It's so common to do that. Drainpipes made for men are practically women's jeans anyway, and you're not even wearing anything particularly tight.


----------



## Follow

If they fit and look good, what does it matter? No one else has to know.


----------



## eliza86

Hello northstar1991, I agree with you. Normally, men jeans are not fit and comfortable for them. Women jeans are available in different size and length. so do't warry .You should wear jeans what's comfortable.


----------



## probably offline

If they fit... they fit. Go wild. I used to have a skinny male friend who wore women's jeans and t-shirts all the time. It's just fabric with a label on it.


----------



## SmartCar

*Hmm...*

No harm i suppose..i noticed when i was in High School, there was this guy that would wear skinny jeans, apparently i accidentally overheard him & his friend talking, he actually shopped in the women's section..at least that's what his friend had said, the only thing that concerns me about this is..because men & women's pants/jeans are designed differently, how would it work? i guess it's also you're body type, my main concern is that, as a male you relieve yourself..do no#1 standing up:yes & there are obvious zippers in men's jeans, not so much for female pants i'd assume:um since girls sit down, that's really my only concern sometimes, but hey..whatever works i suppose..& if the guy looks good in it as well, more power to him:yes but i will say that the guy in my High School wearing it looked hilarious :lol then again, he was always kinda wacky..but he was a dick to me (ancient history), so yeah..but whatever


----------



## Donnie in the Dark

A friend of mine at uni used to do this. Unusual but not unheard of, and they just looked like normal skinny jeans.


----------



## Hank Scorpio

Real men don't wear pants.


----------



## JustThisGuy

People can wear whatever they want. I don't care.


----------



## jenny01

It depends! Whether the guy is ready for it or not. Also the women denim which he want to wear comfortably fit to him or look s good in it or not. If he seems to be interested in it then there is no issue for anyone.


----------



## mike91

If you like them and fit you right who cares and men are wearing pink clothes these days so it does not matter


----------



## DarrellLicht

I should probably look into this. Just about all mens jeans you buy are either too loose, or whatever that fits well around the hip/butt region are taken waay to much in the legs.. And the skinny jean hipster look is not for me.

I think the waist/crotch length are often cut too long despite they might be advertised 'seats below waist' so you have this 'thug butt' look you can't really avoid.


----------



## Perspicacious

Always felt envious towards the woman's wardrobe. lol


----------



## thetown

I'm a guy, and I wear skinny jeans. \:

Size XXS in the US is like size Small in Asia.


----------



## KILOBRAVO

this is something I never thought of,

but I would have though t womans jeans wouldn't fit a man well cause, the waist may be small and the hip area larger.

woman tend to have smaller waists than men, but larger hips and butt... so i wouldn't have thought they fit? maybe they would do ,.


----------



## DistraughtOwl

I have a few pairs of girls jeans. I try to avoid the crazy skin tight ones though. I used to wear those all throughout highschool.


----------



## tea111red

no.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

A co-worker and I are both tall and thin and we both wear 28W 32L. My co-worker said he goes in the boys section and finds pants that fit him there. I would be lucky to find jeans that has a waist below 30.


----------



## knightofdespair

I find it kind of distasteful.. Women's jeans are shaped differently.


----------



## Peighton

You should try women's yoga pants. Good reactions come from them.


----------



## SD92

I'd wear them if they fit me. Jeans would still work.


----------



## nubly

I'm straight, not marketed for me.


----------

